# Spitfire - bml105 - reeds (oboe & clarinet solo & section)



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/reeds-volume-1 (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BML105_Reeds_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/BML105_Reeds_B-Banner_Fora.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/BML105_Reeds_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-url="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/BML105_Reeds_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BML105_Reeds_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/reeds-volume-1 (HERE).*



"A Waltz Between The Reeds" - Andrew Blaney

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3[/mp3]

"Idyll" - Tatu Rytkonen

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/idyll_tatu_rytkonen.mp3[/mp3]

"Reeds Gone Wild" - Tatu Rytkonen

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/Reeds%20Gone%20Wild_Extended.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105 Reeds 1/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105 Reeds 1/idyll_tatu_rytkonen.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105 Reeds 1/Reeds Gone Wild_Extended.mp3

BML 105 - Reeds is the pinnacle of the British Modular Library project. 3 x Clarinets and 3 x Oboes recorded both solo and ensemble (A2). In this volume you will find everything you need to get up and running with simply the most beautiful, realistic, playable and inspirational clarinet and oboe library yet created.

This is a deeply sampled library featuring the talents of the greatest woodwind players in London today. Recorded to tape via the finest signal chain in the finest room. This volume contains no less than a selection of essential articulations curated by multi award winning composers and musicians. The library features multiple round robins, dynamic layers and easy to use, fully functional legato with control of vibrato. This instalment is sure to become a modern classic and we hope will encourage and inspire your best writing.

*VOLUME #1 SECTIONS AND ARTICULATIONS:*

OBOE SOLO, OBOE SECTION A2, Bb CLARINET SOLO, Bb CLARINET SECTION (A2)

LONGS NON VIB,
LONGS VIB (save Oboe section)
SHORTS (STACCATO)
LEGATO

*FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/reeds-volume-1 (HERE).*


----------



## lucor (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Do you guys ever sleep?
Sounds great!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

First time I hear isolated winds in that beautiful room. Very beautiful! And congrats on that legato. Seems very flowing and agile.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't justify that price IMO. As someone still in the market for a woodwind library, i can't look beyond Berlin as a complete package. Im a massive lover of Spitfire, but some of the recent prices i think don't offer value for money.

Sorry


----------



## Enyak (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Very beautiful. I probably won't be able to get those for now, but it's good to see they'll be there, waiting.

UPDATE: Shorts sound very musical especially. You should add more.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 2, 2014)

Instant purchase <3


----------



## windshore (Jul 2, 2014)

kind of an interesting choice to record clarinets with vibrato.... hmmm


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 2, 2014)

windshore @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> kind of an interesting choice to record clarinets with vibrato.... hmmm



I know that is not the tradition with "classical"clarinet but frankly, I think it is a musically dumb tradition so kudos to Spitfire for ignoring it


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Seems all the latest BML releases have been like here, in multiple volumes with Vol. I being the basic arts.

Personally I didn't pick up the latest Bones & Trumpets, partially because I don't know what's going to be in the Vols. II (are arts complete, to my liking, etc.?). And I don't know how much Vol. II is going to cost, so I have no overall vision of what I'm buying into, and what the total cost will be. Kind of puts me in a "wait and see" mode.

Also we don't know (iinm) when the stereo mix samples will be out. Not a big deal for the brass. But for strings & ww's, I'm fairly sure to want the stereo mixes.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 2, 2014)

The clarinet sounds great, though for me the price is kind of steep for 1/2 a woodwind section with only legato, longs, and staccato.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat as a few of the others here. As amazing as it sounds, just a little too steep for a couple of instruments.


----------



## stixman (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

+1
Too steep!


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Have to agree. Too expensive for two instruments with just a few articulations. If whatever's going into volume 2 was instead included in volume 1, maybe..


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback on the lib. 

This was twice as much work, session time and personnel as out Flutes library -- hence the price point. 

I've had emails from a couple of people who have read this thread and believe it's actually "a bargain" and sounds "way better" than the alternatives so I'm happy with our pricing on this one!


----------



## dryano (Jul 2, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback on the lib.
> 
> This was twice as much work, session time and personnel as out Flutes library -- hence the price point.
> 
> I've had emails from a couple of people who have read this thread and believe it's actually "a bargain" and sounds "way better" than the alternatives so I'm happy with our pricing on this one!



So you are relying on some (maybe even fictitious) fan mails to prove this joke of a product correct. Neither the sound nor the content of this library can convince me. The solo Clarinet is quite good, the a2 is mediocre but the Oboe and Oboes a2 are awful.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jul 2, 2014)

Woah, I think that was a bit harsh. The library does sound amazing. I stand by the fact it's two instruments; Clarinets and Oboes however I obviously understand that recording the ensembles still takes extra time and resources.

I have yet to actually make money from composing so I personally can't afford to spend £200 on very specific sounds like this. I am a very happy Albion owner and love it.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

This is the Commercial Section here.

This is not the section for these type of comments IMO.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Thanks guys for the new reeds library. With these kinds of instruments, I'm looking forward to the next demo(s) that really show them in a proper use setting; some slow lyrical passages as well as staccato passages in an uptempo setting. This first walkthrough probably doesn't really show this library in it's best light. I also look forward to hearing how the vibrato sounds on these instruments.

Mr A


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jul 2, 2014)

dryano @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the positive feedback on the lib.
> ...


Man...Thats kinda of a dick thing to say considering all the hard work and passion Paul and Co. put into their work..if you dont like it then thats on you...you dont have shit on em like that...Respect


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

I'm guessing that the largest part of these libraries are the legatos with nonvib to vib crossfading and multiple dynamics, so the folks at Spitfire are imagining that this particular patch would be very flexible and useful for the majority of your writing.

Then you have sustains and stacc for other things.

I really look forward to picking these up. I did a track recently using the BML Flute(s) and the client asked me if I recorded it for real. That happens very rarely, and the kind of goodwill that generates with a client is invaluable.


----------



## Justus (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Congrats, Spitfire Guys!

I've been waiting so long for this lib and so far I like what I am hearing.
The solo legatos are the biggest selling point IMO and I would like to hear them in a more lyrical fashing (with Tree Mics on).
There are many competitors out there with great instruments but I couldn't convince myself for one of them before listening to Spitfires Reeds.
Looking forward to some demos!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2014)

dryano, what a pathetic, childish attitude you've shown with your insulting post. You don't like the sound? You're allowed to say so, but the way you voiced your opinion is just awful.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jul 2, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> dryano, what a pathetic, childish attitude you've shown with your insulting post. You don't like the sound? You're allowed to say so, but the way you voiced your opinion is just awful.


Wurd +1


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Can't argue with the sound. Spitfire libraries are always top notch. Just a little out of my comfort range, price-wise. This just means I need to make more money.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Of all, the ww's sound best at AIR. o-[][]-o 

PS: Solo clarinet legato, senza vib @ e3 is out of tune to my ears.


----------



## pelagicoats (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

One thing I love about Spitfire's BML is that it provides so many mic options allowing us to adjust to different projects, from very "demo" state to impress the clients to final product with proper mix, the options are there, you'll only have to choose. So when I look at this one I don't just see 2 instruments, I see many mic options that will make life a lot easier when you have tight schedule and just don't want to bother with mixing that much. Sure you can argue that they are just different mic settings/mixings, not something substantially "extra", but so far SF is the O_N_L_Y company that does this. As much as I love other libs, the possibilities to create varies mixing all using real mic positions from SF is the real champion for me.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jul 2, 2014)

This forum needs a Like button


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 2, 2014)

valexnerfarious @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> This forum needs a Like button



Yes. So we can show our appreciation for Ned's new hairstyle.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jul 2, 2014)

when i grow up i wanna be just like Ned lol


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 2, 2014)

A quick (pretty generic) test to see the oboe in context (with clarinets a2 mostly doubling 2nd violins)

https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/sf- ... ts-a2-test

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157021008&secret_url=false[/flash]

Loving the addition <3


----------



## rottoy (Jul 2, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> A quick (pretty generic) test to see the oboe in context (with clarinets a2 mostly doubling 2nd violins)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/sf- ... ts-a2-test
> 
> ...


That sounds absolutely fantastic.

Do you think you could do one showcasing the solo clarinet?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

That picture of me is 15 years old. This is what I look like now, FWIW: 







PS: those winds sound positively delicious. =o


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

Thanks for your kind words, it's such a labour of love for us the BML range. By using arguably one of the greatest studios in the world, recording to tape via rarefied vintage mics, capturing the true room (not recreating via IRs later). By mixing everything with top engineers. It's not cheap. It's a quality mark, if we aim for the best, don't imitate but replicate modern scoring techniques. Surely that must be the best way. And... by booking the best musicians. Musicians who are paid the highest union rate in London and then are awarded a handsome royalty off sales voluntarily. By using the best post prod technicians (most trained on the Tonmeister course at the university of Surrey) and talent like Blake Robinson and Andrew Blaney. By spending months tweaking scripts and TRUE FULLY FUNCTIONAL legato patches and AGAIN, by not adding any reverbs at the tail end (you wouldn't believe how many people do this!!) because the whole thing has been produced to an utterly pristine level. By being working composers who curate produce and beta. Surely this is at least an attempt at creating the best?

There's no secrets here... As a friend of mine recently said in a broad scottish accent "sometimes ye jus gotta pull daan ye draws and bear ye arse". We're not hiding, we're just trying to make the best pro-end orchestral library there is. The modular concept is designed to include as many people as possible. But we don't expect everyone to buy into every release, nor indeed like it. It's here now and forever for you to cherry pick according to the commissions you gain and the work you want to do. 

It's been a long week, and a comment above just made me smile and shake my head..... If only you knew the effort, the skill and the brilliance of the people I work with!!

I AM SO PASSIONATE about creating the best tools for fellow composers so we can write better music. I'm passionate about showcasing the best musical talent in the world, the best studios and technicians. And I'm passionate about ploughing tons, no, many hundreds of tons of cash back into an industry from which I was born as opposed to letting it ebb eastwards away or into cloned titanium boxed plastic zeitgeist music sausage output units.

Just a brief vent for those who don't get our concept. We present the tools, they're here, they're valued, we thank your loyalty, we thank your feedback, there is no pressure to buy. We'll be here forever as will our tools, as and when you need them and you have a project that deserves them. We're getting there, by the end of the year, volume 1s for the entire orchestral choir.... what a ride it's been.

I'm off for a Scotch. With much love to you all.

C. x


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Thanks for your kind words, it's such a labour of love for us the BML range. By using arguably one of the greatest studios in the world, recording to tape via rarefied vintage mics, capturing the true room (not recreating via IRs later). By mixing everything with top engineers. It's not cheap. It's a quality mark, if we aim for the best, don't imitate but replicate modern scoring techniques. Surely that must be the best way. And... by booking the best musicians. Musicians who are paid the highest union rate in London and then are awarded a handsome royalty off sales voluntarily. By using the best post prod technicians (most trained on the Tonmeister course at the university of Surrey) and talent like Blake Robinson and Andrew Blaney. By spending months tweaking scripts and TRUE FULLY FUNCTIONAL legato patches and AGAIN, by not adding any reverbs at the tail end (you wouldn't believe how many people do this!!) because the whole thing has been produced to an utterly pristine level. By being working composers who curate produce and beta. Surely this is at least an attempt at creating the best?
> 
> There's no secrets here... As a friend of mine recently said in a broad scottish accent "sometimes ye jus gotta pull daan ye draws and bear ye arse". We're not hiding, we're just trying to make the best pro-end orchestral library there is. The modular concept is designed to include as many people as possible. But we don't expect everyone to buy into every release, nor indeed like it. It's here now and forever for you to cherry pick according to the commissions you gain and the work you want to do.
> 
> ...


I noticed you said orchestral "Choir"...is that hint ive been looking for Christian lol


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

No it's in reference to the different choirs of the orchestra, strings, woods, brass, perc.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jul 2, 2014)

valexnerfarious @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > dryano, what a pathetic, childish attitude you've shown with your insulting post. You don't like the sound? You're allowed to say so, but the way you voiced your opinion is just awful.
> ...



+ another 1


----------



## tmm (Jul 2, 2014)

+1 to the WWs @ AIR comment - AIR sounds outstanding in general, but by a large margin (for me), the way woodwinds interact with that space is something magical. The flutes, these reeds, and all the WWs in Albion & Loegria… love them all! I'm personally very anxiously awaiting the Low Reeds.

… but you guys can go have a drink before you release them o-[][]-o Job well done, as usual.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*

OK guys, latest masterpiece from Mr Andrew Blaney... you're gonna love this:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105 Reeds 1/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3

x


----------



## Tatu (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Here's a quickie (a fragment from an older piece).

'Idyll':
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157036829&secret_url=false[/flash] 

All sounds Spitfire.
These winds feel very playable and easy to approach. And for once - for God's sake! - I remembered to purchase something during the sale period.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jul 2, 2014)

Lovely Demo by Andrew, sounds wonderful!


----------



## jleckie (Jul 2, 2014)

Click Sky Fade @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> valexnerfarious @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> ...



Thats why they call him Drayno. (drano) Caustic, just like the product?


----------



## blougui (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> OK guys, latest masterpiece from Mr Andrew Blaney... you're gonna love this:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



What an enchantment this is.
One must poswess quite an educated background to go fearless toward this kind of music. A sure taste to arrange it with an interlace of dissonances like bitter candies. And so much chops to achieve such a convincing mockup. 
What a maestro you are mr Blaney.

- Erik


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Wow, that's fantastic. I've waited for the woods so long! Regarding the pricing I thought it was kind of in line with the other BML:s. Pricy but great quality (still haven't figured that solo flute out though..) and a philosophy that I strongly believe in. And it's the articulations I use the most.. so I'm looking forward to use it in the near future!


----------



## dryano (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok, i got it. You all fall for the Spitfire marketing and infatuation. I will not say anything anymore concerning that topic. I only feel customers insulted, but it seems I am pretty much alone in this opinion.

Its quite interesting, that acid criticism seems to be unacceptable in this forum, while its pretty common in other media or reallife conversations.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 2, 2014)

Vote with your wallet.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2014)

dryano @ 2/7/2014 said:


> Ok, i got it. You all fall for the Spitfire marketing and infatuation. I will not say anything anymore concerning that topic. I only feel customers insulted, but it seems I am pretty much alone in this opinion.



You insult others and then say that you and 'customers' are insulted. You inoculate yourself by accusing others of what you yourself are doing. See here: http://www.kellysite.net/inoc.htm

PS: there are better ways to get attention, you know. I suggest posting some kick-ass music, linking to great recordings, sharing some links to cool software, BBQ recipes, etc.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

EVERYTIME a new orchestral Spitfire Audio library is released I smile with joy at how beautiful they sound. Then I check the GBP to USD conversion and yell loudly at my computer. Then I try to forget the BML range exists until the next video/demo reminds me. Keep on making these beautiful libraries, guys!


----------



## Izolus (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



Tatu @ 2nd July 2014 said:


> Here's a quickie (a fragment from an older piece).
> 
> 'Idyll':
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157036829&secret_url=false[/flash]
> ...



Lovely demo! Very pleasant and personal .

The instruments sounds absolutely lovely if you ask me, it's a shame I don't have the money, some day I will.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

The Spitfire Products kick serious butt and always sound amazing but for us Yanks that US dollar British pounds conversion is the real kick in the #@#$. Gosh i wish there was a way around this? 

Would setting up US distribution help or am I just being a stupid musician without knowledge of how things work in Global finances? I would love to buy all their products if I could afford it. Those guys really do great work.

But on a side note please guys please get that update out for the the other brass libraries out you already released with the cool new articulation switching patches you did for the BML trumpets !!!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> OK guys, latest masterpiece from Mr Andrew Blaney... you're gonna love this:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/BML105%20Reeds%201/A_Waltz_Between_The_Reeds_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



Who needs a live orchestra? Beautiful piece.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey Chaps,

Thank you for releasing this and including the a2 ensembles. I was hoping that you recorded a2 clarinets and was overjoyed to see them released with together with the solos. The sound from the solo oboe and a2 clarinets are fantastic. Cheers for the hard work.

I have a question/concern however (and please chime in anyone else who has seen this as well). Both this release and your trumpet corps release have had performance issues in the legato patches for me. I'm getting a lot of spikes on the "disk" bar in Kontakt whenever I use the trumpet corps or reeds legato patches. Now, ALL of my samples are running off a brand new SSD and I've even turned the latency to 1024 (I usually have it on 512) but I'm still getting spikes. I've also boosted the Kontakt preload buffer size up ridiculously high but that doesn't help at all. If I have several legato patches going on at the same time I eventually hear clipping. All of these spikes happen during the actual transitions. The CPU, on the other hand, stays extremely low.

I never have this problem with the flutes, horns, bones, or albion legato patches. All of those play without any performance/streaming issues. Is anyone else seeing this? And could the chaps at Spitfire take a serious look at this?

Cheers.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Casey and Doc, I am exactly the same. I always want these Spitfire libs and every time one's released I check the GBP > USD on Google. I'm always discouraged by the conversion rate, it really sucks. Seriously, if Spitfire had a special USD rate that accounted for our dollar's pitiful value I'd be plopping down the cash today for several products. I always see the number and think "man, if only that was Euros or dollars instead of pounds!" Good to see I am not alone. That said, these demos sound gorgeous.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Thanks Maestro, I am so with you brother!
Doc (Dave)


----------



## Tatu (Jul 2, 2014)

Hmm.. huge -1 for the web manual.


----------



## airflamesred (Jul 3, 2014)

On the price point
£177 = $300
Over here, in Britain, where the queen lives, we have to pay £177+vat = £205
£205 = $350

bargain!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to note -- a market leading Drum library has a UK and US store: Its main product is $349 in the US store.

in the UK store its £229. When you remove the VAT, you get £191. Convert that using today's exchange rate and its $328.

So - it would actually be cheaper for a US customer to buy it from the UK store.

We don't display the prices including VAT, as a significant proportion of our customers do not have to pay VAT (outside the EU, VAT regsietered etc).

Hope that adds a slightly different perspective?! If we did display VAT inc prices, you'd think you were getting a bargain when you checked out and the VAT had been deducted.

Just food for thought anyway.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 3, 2014)

dryano @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Ok, i got it. You all fall for the Spitfire marketing and infatuation. I will not say anything anymore concerning that topic. I only feel customers insulted, but it seems I am pretty much alone in this opinion.
> 
> Its quite interesting, that acid criticism seems to be unacceptable in this forum, while its pretty common in other media or reallife conversations.


I think that detailed criticism should be saved for a discussion thread in Sample Talk, not an Announcement thread, but then again I know that several people here don't agree with me on that.

I would suggest that you start a new thread in Sample Talk and invite serious discussion, if you are interested. Or just don't buy the product, and move on.

D


----------



## AC986 (Jul 3, 2014)

dryano @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Ok, i got it. You all fall for the Spitfire marketing and infatuation. I will not say anything anymore concerning that topic. I only feel customers insulted, but it seems I am pretty much alone in this opinion.
> 
> Its quite interesting, that acid criticism seems to be unacceptable in this forum, while its pretty common in other media or reallife conversations.



It's not personal and it's not feeling insulted. Unless you're 6 and have to go to bed early.

Like Daryl says; go to the Sample Talk area and point out scientifically, if possible, what the problem is you find (with anything) and start up a conversation about it. Sample library developers have to pay to be on Commercial Announcements so do you think it's fair and equitable to confuse what is basically advertising with outbursts that are not backed up with reasonable discussion? 
This is not about ridiculous things like taking sides.


----------



## BenG (Jul 3, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> windshore @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > kind of an interesting choice to record clarinets with vibrato.... hmmm
> ...



Just wanted to say that although most "classical" clarinet do not use vibrato, it is more common for British clarinetists to do so. Richard Stoltzman being a prime example...

MAID WITH FLAXEN HAIR 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEITVTcGbzc

As a clarinet player myself, I can honestly say I am very impressed with the agile legato! Congrats on the release!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release BML105 - REED; amazing Clarinet & Oboe Solos & Section - RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> There's no secrets here... As a friend of mine recently said in a broad scottish accent "sometimes ye jus gotta pull daan ye draws and bear ye arse". We're not hiding, we're just trying to make the best pro-end orchestral library there is. The modular concept is designed to include as many people as possible. But we don't expect everyone to buy into every release, nor indeed like it. It's here now and forever for you to cherry pick according to the commissions you gain and the work you want to do.



This is what's great about the BML range. Buying pieces of it at a time. It may be more expensive that way, but you get an awesome sounding set of instruments. 

Albion's low brass is enough for me, but now I can get more detailed flutes, clarinets, and oboes, all in the same hall. I'm not a pro, and having everything in the same hall makes blending issues almost nonexistent. As an amateur I really like that.


----------



## Andy B (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Thanks for the comments on the demo.

I used only the legato patches for the clarinets and oboes in the piece and you can hear how versatile they are. Vol 1 covers the most common techniques for the instruments and allows for solo, double and triple woodwind writing at various tempi.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## pelagicoats (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157216695&secret_url=false[/flash]

Had a bit of fun with this one and that legato patch is just...killer! Add the sf's piano and just go with it, here's sth out of the box. 

Love it! :D


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 3, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> A quick (pretty generic) test to see the oboe in context (with clarinets a2 mostly doubling 2nd violins)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/sf- ... ts-a2-test
> 
> ...



Strings sound great, what lib is that?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 4, 2014)

Jordan Gagne @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick (pretty generic) test to see the oboe in context (with clarinets a2 mostly doubling 2nd violins)
> ...



Everything is BML - v1 sable spic feathered, v2 sable spic, viola sable CS trem along with mural pizz


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



pelagicoats @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157216695&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Had a bit of fun with this one and that legato patch is just...killer! Add the sf's piano and just go with it, here's sth out of the box.
> 
> Love it! :D



Lovely writing


----------



## KMuzzey (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

BOUGHT!!

You could play a toy piano in AIR and it would sound incredible. Oboes & Clarinets, various articulations, for $290? YES YES YES.

Kerry


----------



## Tatu (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Here's another little test. Just the reeds, all mics. I love them the more I fool around with them. There's some small noises here and there, but I don't mind them, they're good.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157309754&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Besides the fact that all these SF instruments sound great alone, these demos using only SF stuff are by far the most 3D to my ears. The different instruments don't seem to be fighting with one and other like when you mix tons of different libraries together. Each instrument just occupies it's own space, exactly like a live recording.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



Casey Edwards @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> EVERYTIME a new orchestral Spitfire Audio library is released I smile with joy at how beautiful they sound. Then I check the GBP to USD conversion and yell loudly at my computer. Then I try to forget the BML range exists until the next video/demo reminds me. Keep on making these beautiful libraries, guys!



Yeah 2012/2013 was much nicer in this respect. 2014 has not been a good year for conversion to pounds!


----------



## PMortise (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



Tatu @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Here's another little test. Just the reeds, all mics. I love them the more I fool around with them. There's some small noises here and there, but I don't mind them, they're good.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F157309754&secret_url=false[/flash]



Nice!  

I'm not for public "fan-boying", but every time I hear something new from the SF BML series, I think to myself: "damn, if I could do it all over again for orchestral v.i.'s I'd only buy these." :lol:

Price-wise, in comparing VSL solo+ens, it's pretty much the same if you get in at SF's intro price…and it pays you back in ease of use.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



dryano @ Sat Apr 26 said:


> Ah... the good old Miroslav samples... I remember, they costed about 3k Euro back 10 or more years ago... for a couple of sampling CD's. *Hard to understand, why people today are complaining about high prices of samples libraries *



I couldn't help but share this fairly recent post I stumbled onto from another thread given their attitude in this one about prices. 

Sure, good quality sample libraries come at a hefty price. If you can't afford them then you probably shouldn't be investing in them yet. Build your craft, make some money, save up and invest. If you don't like the sound of those libraries then forget about it. 

I was displeased by a library price tag of another prominent developer, voiced my opinion and stood by it. The fact of the matter is, people only complain about high prices of libraries they *really want*. I wanted that particular library which is why I, and others, complained. It sounded awesome and filled a very specific niche in the industry. The only difference in my complaint is that I didn't attack the developers personal thoughts on the matter. Grow up and get over it. 

SF has been creating some of the best samples out there and at a good value considering how much it costs to produce. They poor nearly all of their sales back into newer and better instruments whilst keeping older ones updated yearly. If you don't like their business model then don't buy from them. Case closed.


----------



## gpax (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



The Darris @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> They poor nearly all of their sales back into newer and better instruments whilst keeping older ones updated yearly.


Was that a Freudian slip, lol? Didn't you mean to say they "pour?" All in fun, of course. 

G


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



jamwerks @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> Besides the fact that all these SF instruments sound great alone, these demos using only SF stuff are by far the most 3D to my ears. The different instruments don't seem to be fighting with one and other like when you mix tons of different libraries together. Each instrument just occupies it's own space, exactly like a live recording.



Thanks for all your kind messages AND BRILLIANT DEMOS!! I just wanted to focus on this comment for a moment. I evangelise about this from time to time but it's something I feel very strongly about.

The reason it sounds 3D is every section is recorded in situ. Not just in the plum spot in front of the tree. There is no way you can "place" an instrument with reverb (except possibly in the next valley along). So if you want your woods to sit behind the strings that's where you put them. It's not simply about spacial panning it's about distance! With Air, the closer you are to the tree the quicker the sound waves hit the tree the longer the early reflection from the back wall. The further back you go the slower the direct signal hits the tree, but the quicker the early reflection is heard as you get closer to the wall. Until you get to the horns which, because their bells point backwards, deliver an almost simultaneous direct sound wave and early reflection to the tree albeit a little later than the instruments closer to it. And this is just how the tree mics are stimulated. Couple this with the other 20-30 odd mics up when you've combined some instruments and you have an impossibly complex chaotic set of circumstances depending on where the instrumentalist sits in the hall. This cannot be recreated by sitting a player in front of a tree in a drier unfriendly environment and relying on Kontakt IRs to splosh up some room verb. Which is what soooo many other libraries do. The BML is a top end professional tool. It is a finely crafted piece of work. Whilst we may come across as being light humoured and a little eccentric, it's something we take very very seriously. It saddens me when people plump for a library that contains these additives. It's like "do you know how much salt they have to add to that bun to cancel out all the sugar that's in it. Are you sure you want to give your children that?". I guess our ethos is to let technology harness reality and bring it under control where it gets too noisy or fruity (the punch cog). Other than to try and make technology recreate reality which is all a bit diet coke to me.

I feel for the USD conversion I really do. But it's worth reminding everyone that UK and Euro users have to spend an extra 20% on VAT. Most tech companies that offer a dedicated USD fixed rate dupe you by doing a 1.5 or 1.6 ratio conversion based on the price INC VAT. So whilst we're sorry the current rate of exchange is a bit sh***y our system gives you the best price we can on any given day.

One final note to add to our pricing policy is that BML is a pro-end product that we have made modular so it is accessible to as many people as possible. I think we really changed the game where pricing was concerned with the Albion series that gives everyone an entry into the extraordinary world of british musicians and studios. We feel that with Albion 1 & 2 you can get a very broad palette from which you can start cherry picking the moments we have captured within the BML range as and when you want to add focus and feature.

And every time you buy something from SF you are also giving directly back to British musicians and technologists. Roughly 25% of every penny we make is given back to them in the shape of royalties. With 200+ people on every royalty run we have had to build a dedicated royalty department and a shop and downloader that correctly reports back to us on this. We don't go on about this because we're over modest brits. But we're trying to game-change a way a company like ours is run in the background as well. So sampling is PART of the music industry not something that leeches from it.

Excuse my waffle, but as said in our blurb, the Reeds are the pinnacle of the BML project which is quite a hardcore undertaking. These recordings were made a year ago such is the expanse of the production process. But I concur with a previous poster, we plough everything back in..... and boy are there some treats on the way. Literally aneurysm inducing treasures to unfold before your ears. It's going to be a very historical year.... you wait and see.

:wink: 

Much love.

Christian x


----------



## The Darris (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Jul 04 said:


> ..... and boy are there some treats on the way. Literally aneurysm inducing treasures to unfold before your ears. It's going to be a very historical year.... you wait and see.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...



+1

I am really looking forward to what is in store for the rest of this year with you guys. I am a big SF fan which isn't a secret for those that know me but the fact that you all pour* so much of your time and energy into creating arguably the best libraries on the market means a lot as a user. Unfortunately, the few who have issues are incredibly loud about it which is pretty sh***y. The fact remains that I know I can send in a support ticket, get a good response, and expect an update within the month or year depending on how detrimental the issues is to the functionality of the library. I can't say the same for any other developer in how they handle updates. 

As far as an SF user, the updates to existing libraries this year is big enough. I can't wait to hear more about these new libraries you all have in store for us.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Very pleased with the choice of content and price of this library. I've wasted many times the price of this library on other libraries that sit on the shelf due to hanging notes, other technical issues or that simply don't live up to expectations. Everything I've ever bought from Spitfire has been top notch. I struggled a bit with the harp originally but since the update, this too is now a stunningly beautiful and reliable instrument. Will be purchasing the reeds in the next day or two.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jul 5, 2014)

@Andy B/SF chaps: Which library is providing the strings in this demo? Those lilting shorts sound really fantastic - which makes me worry they might be bespoke. It would be great to know if they are from within BML.


----------



## windshore (Jul 5, 2014)

BenG @ 7/3/2014 said:


> windshore @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > kind of an interesting choice to record clarinets with vibrato.... hmmm
> ...



Interesting to note. Of course Debussy is a bit more contemporary but I doubt you could find more than one or two of clarinet players in a major orchestra in the US who would play even Debussy with vibrato. 

In terms of the library, it's all good so long as there are non-vib patches. I just wonder how much it will be misused ... a bit like sample libraries have led to overuse of portamento for strings and endless marcato ostinatos. ha!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

I can confirm all sections in this lib default to non-vib. For me though as composer of the last two seasons of Poirot, would always instruct a clari soloist to play with a touch of vib. It's incredibly tasteful what we have done here never venturing into klesma territory.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> I can confirm all sections in this lib default to non-vib. For me though as composer of the last two seasons of Poirot, would always instruct a clari soloist to play with a touch of vib. It's incredibly tasteful what we have done here never venturing into klesma territory.



Ummm..klezmer?? If so, I don't think klezmer musicians are worried about others' ideas re/ tasteful....just FYI


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

I have to say that I was a bit taken aback at first with the price for four articulations and 2 instruments but after having listened to the walkthrough and these wonderful demos I think it's a steal! 

On the one hand it might be nice to have had a couple longer articulations in the first volume but it's clear from these demos that there is a wide variety of music you can create with just the shorts, longs and legato included. 

Having said that, I couldn't help but notice just listening to the legato patch in Paul's walkthrough how much the clarinet sounded like the soloist in Dario Marianelli's cue 'Robbie's Note' from Atonement. One of the most beautiful recordings of any film score I've heard. I googled a bit and sure enough Atonement was recorded at AIR! 

So I tried a little experiment and played the part of the walkthrough where Paul demo'd the outrigger mics with the solo legato ALONG with the Marianelli cue and the result was amazing. Literally sounded like there was an extra soloist there at the session in the same room (It helped that Paul's doodling was in the same key..though his voice provided an interesting counterpoint to the cue!)

THAT is what you're paying for. (oh, along with the beautiful performances and fantastic programming).


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Thanks for your post. The price we have quoted is not an arbitrary one. The Reeds module is two sets of instrument groups. So if you compare to the trumpet lib which is £249 I think this is completely in line with our pricing policy.

Trumpets Volume 1

Longs = 6 (counting non-vib and vib separate)
Legatos = 2
Shorts = 6
Others = 5

Reeds Volume 1

Longs = 7 (counting non-vib and vib separate)
Legatos = 4
Shorts = 4

Now bearing in mind that legatos take up roughly 30-35% of our production process both in recording, editing, implementation and cost. I would say that this price is spot on. The reason I say this is Paul and I challenge each other on these prices ad nauseam. "Justify this, justify that", until we are sure that we're spot on with precedents we have set across the rest of the range. We've made the odd mistake here and there (which is to make the odd volume too cheap!) but I think this volume is spot on. The power of these legatos patches is truly awesome as suggested by other posters, they're effortless responsiveness gives you the power to express your desires as a composer not dictate to you the music you must write.

We could have included more and made it more expensive but as composers using these tools in anger we knew this is all you really need to get up-and-running with staggering sounding reeds out-of-the-box at an affordable price.

Thanks again for all your kind comments, it really does help us keep pushing on. Once our shop system is fully up and running something amazing is going to happen. It will be our thanks to you. More news soon...

Christian.


----------



## PJLance (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

Sounds beautiful!

Is today last day to get the intro offer or is tomorrow 1st August included?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you!

The promo ends at the end of tomorrow so you'll be able to buy at the discounted price until midnight tomorrow.


----------



## pelagicoats (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*

so....the inevitable question is, what's next? are we gonna see a new BML this coming month?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - RELEASED!! - NEW DEMO!!*



pelagicoats @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> so....the inevitable question is, what's next? are we gonna see a new BML this coming month?



I've got my fingers crossed for low reeds :3 that cor anglais, bassoon and contrabasoon will get a lot of use :D


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - LAST HOURS OF PROMO PERIOD!*

We made a http://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-modular-library-2014-releases-announced.html (big promise at the end of 2013). To have volume 1 of the entire orchestral choir nailed by the end of 2014. Oh.... and Mural 1 & 2, Sable 4 & ensembles too!

So it's nuts for us to be working on the last three products we promised. We have different teams on different lines which is why we can't always pre-announce. But yes.... August won't be BML free!

Best.

C.


----------



## dhlkid (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML105 - REEDS (Oboe & Clarinet Solo & Section) - LAST HOURS OF PROMO PERIOD!*



british_bpm @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> But yes.... August won't be BML free!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Wonderful! I am ready!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww yeah..... My wallet is ready \o/


----------



## maclaine (Aug 1, 2014)

Just picked this up, right at the final bell for the discount, too. I've been writing lots of woodwind stuff lately, so I'm very much looking forward to taking this for a spin.


----------

